# How do you pronounce pleco?



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I always thought it was pl(eh)co.
But I hear some say pl(ee)co.

or does both work?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

PLEH-koh is how I pronounce it.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

TigerOscar said:


> I always thought it was pl(eh)co.
> But I hear some say pl(ee)co.
> 
> or does both work?


I pronounce it SU-Ker-Fish lol. I've heard both ways and don't really think one is right or wrong. That being said I'm a PLEH-koh guy like John...


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I guess it all depends on how you pronounce Plecostomus. I agree with you its called Pl(eh)co. People who say pl(ee)co must call it a PLEEcostomus. LOL 

Here is another example I found on the online dictionary: They are often referred to as Plecostomus, often abbreviated as Plecos or PLECS

The word Plecs said by someone who pronounces it as Pleecos would say PLEEKS I guess. Sounds a little strange to me


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

My way is "Plec"-"co", sounds good to me.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Rhymes with gecko and deco (as in Art Deco).


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Coming from Ireland I've always pronounced it Play-co.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Based on the rules of Latin, "Plek oss toe mus". Hope that helps clear it up.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah, i always find it a little off-putting when someone calls them pleecos.... not really sure why it bothers me...lol


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

"pleecos" sounds like they're trying to hard
but i do like the irish pronunciation from Adams


----------

